# Embarrassing question, damp feeling around anus?



## MrsS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new here and it's kind of good to know I'm not alone in suffering from this and there are people I can talk to about such an embarrassing subject!Does anyone else often have a damp feeling around their anus? I get this from time to time and it makes me feel deeply uncomfortable, although I often go to the loo and wipe it and there's nothing there. And if you do suffer from this, have you found anything that helps? TIA


----------



## jazzy_16 (Jul 29, 2010)

i too have the problem i really dont knw why its there??


----------



## ibstoo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi guys, I too have that, it's been going on for about three years, it gets better and worse but never fully goes away. Another thing that I have 24-7 is a damp crotch, my under ware is almost wet all the time. Sometimes I'm at work and I'm standing talking to someone and for no particular reason I feel that wetness on my buttocks, then I have to go wipe and it looks like I just went #2 and didn't wipe entirely, which is not the case. I had a colonoscopy about 6 months ago and there was nothing there. As far as I'm concerned, nothing is embarrassing on this forum, I too joined for support since some days get pretty tough to get through.Thanks.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't have this but I'd like to suggest maybe a powder to use. The powder will help to absorb excess moisture and keep skin dry. If you keep feeling damp you can end up with fungal rash so important to keep dry as you can. Maybe find like a baby powder (unscented)


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't have this but I'd like to suggest maybe a powder to use. The powder will help to absorb excess moisture and keep skin dry. If you keep feeling damp you can end up with fungal rash so important to keep dry as you can. Maybe find like a baby powder (unscented)


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I think I get some extra sweat in that region when my IBS is flaring.


MrsS said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and it's kind of good to know I'm not alone in suffering from this and there are people I can talk to about such an embarrassing subject!Does anyone else often have a damp feeling around their anus? I get this from time to time and it makes me feel deeply uncomfortable, although I often go to the loo and wipe it and there's nothing there. And if you do suffer from this, have you found anything that helps? TIA


----------



## yzz (Jun 23, 2011)

MrsS said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and it's kind of good to know I'm not alone in suffering from this and there are people I can talk to about such an embarrassing subject!Does anyone else often have a damp feeling around their anus? I get this from time to time and it makes me feel deeply uncomfortable, although I often go to the loo and wipe it and there's nothing there. And if you do suffer from this, have you found anything that helps? TIA


I had the wet anus problem as well. I think is was from hemorrhoids. I started using vitamin-e suppositories for the internal hemorrhoids and vitamin-e oil for the external hemorrhoids, and occasionally I did a 'sitz bath', the wetness is gone and whenever it starts again I start the oils and it disappears.


----------

